# CIC updates on 2173, 2174 after Oct-2014 ?



## GP2603 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Guys!
I have sent my application for immigrating to Canada under Federal Skill Worker(FSW) program for NOC code 2174. My application was received by CIC, SYDNEY, CA on 07-AUG-2014.

My credit card was charged by Citizenship and Immigration FWS on 10-NOV-2014 and I received a mail from them stating, "Your file is with our office and is undergoing initial review. You will be contacted further in due course."
Meanwhile, I came to know that CIC has received 1000 application under NOC 2173 and 2174.

Link: Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


Can someone let me know, what is next step ?
Thanks in advance.


-Regards,
GVPd.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

Just to confirm you said your application was received on 7 Aug and Cc charged.
Right?
Actually what I understand from other groups is that 2174 was filled by 2nd July.

Regards,
Ash


----------

